

Graph your meetup.com group with Neo4J and some Go - neo2001
http://agonzalezro.github.io/graph-your-meetupcom-group-with-neo4j-and-some-go.html

======
emehrkay
I'm heavy in the Gremlin camp as it can be used across graph db technologies.
Any thoughts on how it compares to Cypher? I haven't played with Cyper since I
do most of my querying via Rexster.

~~~
ipedrazas
You can do pretty much teh same with both. Gremlin is slightly better when
building complex traversal but as it usually happens with languages, it has a
bit of personal choice.

~~~
iamtherhino
Agreed. Gremlin was written for geniuses by geniuses-- Cypher is for the rest
of us. That said, I'd much rather use Cypher for most of my queries,
especially when I'm doing more exploratory probing into my information (simply
because I'm lazy and would rather say what I want from my db than how to get
it), and the Java API when I need more granular control with a complex
traversal.

------
agonzalezro
I am the author, if you want to something about the article, here I am :D

